# what is the difference in tricreatine malate and creatine monohydrate?



## CHRIS (Jul 11, 2003)

what is the difference between creatine monohydrate and tricreatine malate? i am taking v12 right now and it have 3gm of tricreatine. the creatine i was taking before had 5gm of creatine monohydrate. which is better? and is there a real big difference?


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 11, 2003)

The only real difference is in the way the body absorbs it, not the results.  I'd go with the monohydrate, it battle tested and consistently great.


----------



## CHRIS (Jul 12, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE ADVICE!!!!


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CHRIS *_
> THANKS FOR THE ADVICE!!!!


YOU'RE WELCOME!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 12, 2003)

Tricreatine Malate is a highly soluble creatine salt that provides much greater increase in creatine bioavailability over regular creatine monohydrate. This compound is creatine bound to malic acid. Malic acid is a naturally occurring kreb cycle intermediate, meaning that malic acid plays a crucial role in our natural energy producing cycle. Malic acid coupled with the effect of creatine as in Tricreatine Malate offers much greater ATP production over conventional creatine monohydrate. Additionally this creatine salt will not make you hold subcutaneous water like creatine monohydrate would since there is no water molecule in its chemical structure. All hydration will occur in the muscle cell. Also, Tricreatine Malate does not cause stomach discomfort and does not need to be loaded.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Tricreatine Malate is a highly soluble creatine salt that provides much greater increase in creatine bioavailability over regular creatine monohydrate. This compound is creatine bound to malic acid. Malic acid is a naturally occurring kreb cycle intermediate, meaning that malic acid plays a crucial role in our natural energy producing cycle. Malic acid coupled with the effect of creatine as in Tricreatine Malate offers much greater ATP production over conventional creatine monohydrate. Additionally this creatine salt will not make you hold subcutaneous water like creatine monohydrate would since there is no water molecule in its chemical structure. All hydration will occur in the muscle cell. Also, Tricreatine Malate does not cause stomach discomfort and does not need to be loaded.


See why he's a moderator and I'm not?


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 21, 2003)




----------

